# We need rain



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2017)

The number is now at 1,000,000 million acres or over 1,500 sq miles in Montana alone.
Roughly the entire state of Rhode Island.

https://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=5850f59388624e90adcb834fc8c47e12

Check this link and see what is burning across the western states. Zoom in and click
the green triangles and you will get specific size of fire.


----------



## steveray (Sep 8, 2017)

But RI is not really much of a State...Just saying....


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2017)

Well grew up in Calif, not there now.

They had and still have fires every year.

If gov would stop letting people build up to the wild land or require non combustible and
clearing, might help.

Plus, decide to either do control burns, put the fire out or let them burn!

Anyway stay safe


----------



## conarb (Sep 8, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> The number is now at 1,000,000 million acres or over 1,500 sq miles in Montana alone.
> Roughly the entire state of Rhode Island.
> 
> https://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=5850f59388624e90adcb834fc8c47e12
> ...


Why aren't you logging that land?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 11, 2017)

Environmentalist lawsuits and liberal judges.
http://helenair.com/news/state-and-...cle_1645162d-56f1-5ae5-b118-44e4ed7fffb9.html

Maybe the logging company will win this one
https://www.outsideonline.com/2185831/logging-company-sues-greenpeace


----------



## conarb (Sep 11, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> Environmentalist lawsuits and liberal judges.
> http://helenair.com/news/state-and-...cle_1645162d-56f1-5ae5-b118-44e4ed7fffb9.html
> 
> Maybe the logging company will win this one
> https://www.outsideonline.com/2185831/logging-company-sues-greenpeace


Surprising that Montana has elected so many Democrats, liberal judges always side with whacko environmentalists.


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2017)

conarb said:


> Surprising that Montana has elected so many Democrats, liberal judges always side with whacko environmentalists.




Ted turner



http://www.greatfallstribune.com/st...es-look-state-quiet-place-hang-hats/18274495/




Plus:::


Total state acreage: 93,271,040

Total federal land acreage: 26,921,861

Federal land percentage of state: 28.9%

Number of national parks: 8

Number of visitors to national parks (2012): 4,451,755

Economic benefits from national park tourism (2012): $403,400,000

Payments in Lieu of Taxes (2012): $26,151,999

Payments in Lieu of Taxes (2013): $26,497,071


----------



## mark handler (Sep 11, 2017)

cda said:


> Ted turner
> 
> Plus:
> 
> ...


Some of those great liberals: Born in, living in, or died in Montana
Sitting Bull, Miles City
Dorothy Baker author, Missoula
Dirk Benedict actor, Helena
W. A. Tony Boyle labor union official, Bald Butte
Dana Carvey comedian, Missoula
Gary Cooper actor, Helena
Chet Huntley journalist, TV newscaster, Cardwell
Will James writer, artist, Great Falls
Evel Knievel daredevil motorcyclist, Butte
Jerry Kramer football player, author, Jordan
Myrna Loy actress, Helena
David Lynch filmmaker, Missoula
George Montgomery actor, Brady
Jeannette Rankin first woman elected to Congress, Missoula
Martha Raye actress, Butte
Michael Smuin choreographer
Lester C. Thurow economist, educator, Livingston
Tom Brokaw , TV journalist and author. Big Timber. 
Ted Turner Billionaire media mogul, multiple ranches
Theodore Kaczynski,"Unabomber," 
Steve Albin, Musician, record producer and recording engineer
Reggie Watts Comedian and musician  Great Falls
Phil Jackson NBA coach  Deer Lodge.
Peter Fonda Actor producer Paradise Valley
Patrick Duffy Actor  Townsend.
Michelle Williams actress  Kalispell
Michael Keaton Actor Big Timber.
Mel Gibson Actor Stillwater Valley

and on and on


----------

